# App not working??



## Freckledfrog (Aug 9, 2013)

I've had the app all of 2 days and it has worked great until today. "Configuration error" displays when I open it then it's just a white screen. I reset my phone, deleted and reinstalled the app but nothing. 

Anyone else having this issue? I miss it....


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Not working here either. It had been as of a day or so ago.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Which app are you guys using?

Lee


----------



## Freckledfrog (Aug 9, 2013)

The TSF app for iPhone


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

As of now it's alive again.


----------



## Freckledfrog (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes! Thank you . My iPhone and iPad apps have been working great!


----------

